# switched tank around



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

fskljd


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

gffgs


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

jfkgk


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

fdjklltlu


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

dghn


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

cool how big is the tank


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The pics are a bit small, but from what I can see the setup looks great. The natural look is the way to go. Very nice.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

C.D. said:


> cool how big is the tank
> [snapback]885530[/snapback]​


125 gallon


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

have you submitted any photos of your tank to the "Tank Competition?

Look good!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice tank.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I like the rocks in the background. I need to find some for my tank.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The tank and fish are looking awesome. Great set up









The fish in the 4th pic looks like my pacu's when they were small







But I could be wrong









Edit: Or I'm a complete retard, but I really think that the fish is a pacu


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like the gravel rocks a lot, and the slate! Good job!


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

beautiful! ! !


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> The pics are a bit small, but from what I can see the setup looks great. The natural look is the way to go. Very nice.
> [snapback]885532[/snapback]​


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice colors and set-up!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Beautiful set-up and Reds, sKuz


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

jan said:


> The tank and fish are looking awesome. Great set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no siree bob that is 100% pygo natt.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

that is a great setup...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice tank look,s great


----------

